# Wahrberg Bike in Aurach



## Ansbach_Racer (8. August 2007)

Hallo, das 1. MTB Rennen in unserer Region seit langem mal wieder, über rege Teilnahme würde ich mich freuen, sind zwar nur 28 KM, aber Spaß sollte an erster Stelle stehen, zudem bin ich nur längere Distanzen gewohnt und habe die ersten 30 KM keinen "Saft", also wären ein paar Hobbyfahrer nicht schlecht sodaß ich beim Kampf um die hinteren Plätze dabei bin und nicht alleine die rote Laterne trage  

http://www.wahrbergbikeaurach.de/


----------



## underfrange (13. August 2007)

Hört sich gut an. Wir werden uns am Sonntag nachmelden. Hoffentlich gibts noch T-Shirts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michastre (15. August 2007)

Ich bin auch da - als Zuschauer  komme ganz aus der Nähe


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. August 2007)

die ansbacher...eigentlich müsst ich auch kommen....gibts den autohof in aurach überhaupt noch?


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (16. August 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> die ansbacher...eigentlich müsst ich auch kommen....gibts den autohof in aurach überhaupt noch?



Gibts noch, wieso denn, Angst dass dir der Jägermeister ausgeht ?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (16. August 2007)

ja genau  naja ich kannte mal die besitzer gut aber gehört ja jetzt zu roll


----------



## RockybikerPete (16. August 2007)

War heute mal auf der Strecke unterwegs. Geile Runde - hat Spaß gemacht, kostete aber ein paar Körner.
Außerdem haben die eine coole Leiter und Kicker für Dirtfreaks gebaut. Scheint echt interessant zu werden. Gehört aber wohl nicht zur Strecke  
Bis zum Sonntag.
Rockybiker


----------



## STP_B!ker (18. August 2007)

ich komm auch...den kumpels aus ansabch zujubeln


----------



## RockybikerPete (19. August 2007)

Die ersten Bilder vom Rennen sind da. Wer Lust hast zu surfen:

http://www.joergbehrendt.de/Fotos/fotos.html

Aktualisierung im Internet dauert noch ein wenig.

War doch eine gute Mischung aus Dirt und CrossCountry. Was meint Ihr?

Rockybiker


----------



## Michastre (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
wollte die von euch, die letztes Mal schon dabei waren mal fragen wie so die technischen Anforderungen der Runde waren und wie das Feld leistungsmässig so war?


----------



## seffi (9. Januar 2008)

Hey,
technisch war's nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll (von den Matschdurchfahrten abgesehen)  - aber es war auch kein Schotterweggebolze. Also durchaus ne schöne Mischung.
Vom Leistungsstand her: normal. Ich war bei meinen bisherigen Rennen im Mittelfeld und auch beim Wahrbergbike war ich im Mittelfeld. Also nicht sonderlich abgehoben. Man kann auch als normaler Biker gut mitfahren.
Mir hat die Veranstaltung sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich werde dieses Jahr sicherlich wieder teilnehmen. Wenn nicht das CC-Rennen bei uns vor der Haustür zum gleichen Termin statt findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michastre (11. Januar 2008)

Danke, dann bin ich dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch dabei!


----------



## hebolaco (14. Februar 2008)

gibts ne ergebnisliste von 2007. die auf der internetseite wahrbergbikeauchach.de lässt sich nicht öffnen. 
vielleicht bin ich dieses jahr auch dabei. 
                                                            gruß hebolaco


----------



## bp-familie (23. August 2008)

Heute war die Streckenbesichtigung für das 2. Wahrbergbike Aurach-MTB-Rennen am So., 7. September 2008.
Der Boden war zwar noch sehr nass und - für mich als Neuling - entsprechend schwierig zu fahren, aber ich freue mich auf das Rennen!
Danke an Peter, der die Strecke heute perfekt vorgestellt hat.

@ alle: Es sind noch ausreichend Startplätze zu vergeben, also anmelden!

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## RockybikerPete (24. August 2008)

Hallo CC-Hobby-Racer,

zum Rennen  am 7.9. haben wir die Voranmeldefrist mit den günstigen Startkonditionen auf nächsten Freitag 29.8.08 verlängert, auch wenn auf der Homepage noch etwas anderes nachzulesen ist. Web-Master im Urlaub .
Die Hälfte der Startplätze sind aktuell vergeben. Bei 150 müssen wir schließen. Bringt auch die Kurzen mit. Ein Kid's Race gibt es heuer erstmalig auch.


----------



## RockybikerPete (25. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Geländeradsportes,

die Homepage der Verantaltung wahrbergBIKEaurach ist mit den neuen Bildern des Rennens und der Dirtaction bestückt. 
Erstmals können auch Bilder bestellt werden. Einfach mal anklicken.

Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen. Nächstes Jahr am 06.09.2009 geht es zum 3. wahrbergBIKEaurach am Rande des Naturparkes Frankenhöhe nähe Ansbach. Würden uns freuen Euch wieder zu sehen!

Ride on


----------

